# finally did it and here is the result :)



## sbdtasos (Aug 13, 2014)

finally did it  .. have finished my schillings v8 engine
i cant tell that wasn't easy as any engine have their secret
this engine is 24mm bore 22mm stroke water cooled
range of working is 1,200rpm - 7,000rpm
it has 290 degree camshaft with mechanical lifts
the displacement of the engine is 79.6cm

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRr4OdtN6Dk&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## crankincraig (Aug 13, 2014)

Very cool. Looks and sounds awesome.Great job!!


----------



## bobo (Aug 13, 2014)

sbdtasos said:


> finally did it  .. have finished my schillings v8 engine
> i cant tell that wasn't easy as any engine have their secret
> this engine is 24mm bore 22mm stroke water cooled
> range of working is 1,200rpm - 7,000rpm
> ...



Realy beautiful and runs like sunshine.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 13, 2014)

Amazing looking engine, I like the built in electric starter.

Paul.


----------



## crueby (Aug 13, 2014)

Incredible job! Love the sound too!

th_wavth_wav


----------



## cwelkie (Aug 14, 2014)

Beautiful and lovely presentation!
Something to be very proud of ...


----------



## Ogaryd (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a real beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Thank's for sharing it with us.

                                                           Gary


----------



## Rays (Aug 16, 2014)

Thats got enough ummph to power my wheelchair and wouldn't people get out of my way LOL. Might need a larger fuel tank tho.

Great job looks and sound great

Ray


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 17, 2014)

Amazing work. Attention to detail even on the ancillaries is great! Thm:


----------



## gus (Aug 17, 2014)

Runs like the big brother. Very easy instantaneous starting,which only air starters or hydraulic pneumatic starters can give.
Your engine was very fine tuned for easy starting.th_wav

Gus installed the very first air starter on GM4/71 wayback in 1974. The very quick instantaneous engine starting was very scary for a rookie engineer doing his very first year with Ingersoll-Rand,Singapore.
Hydraulic starting was very fast too but I really dread being the guy hand pumping the accumulator which takes a good 15---20mins to charge up to 2000 psig.:rant:


----------



## kuhncw (Aug 17, 2014)

Congratulations on a very well done engine build.  Amazing.

Chuck


----------

